
The least common divisor and the greatest common multiple - weinzierl
https://blog.plover.com/math/gcm.html
======
ncmncm
Lucy van Pelt, in "Peanuts", called that symbol "gazinta". I am unable to read
it any other way.

------
juliangamble
How about 'highest common factor'?

~~~
nullc
... that would be the greatest common divisor.

The words divisor and factor are usually interchangeable except in cases where
they've been assigned some special narrower meaning.

